# Celine Box with Purchases ?



## tempurabits

Has anyone ever gotten a box (not the bag) when they purchased a bag? I got mine in Europe & never got a box but even on resale sites (ebay, consignment) etc i never see celine bags being sold with a box


----------



## onepiece101

The only Celine bag that comes with a box is the box bag (classic or small size). All the Celine accessories and SLGs, however, come with boxes.


----------



## Sophia

Depending on the boutique, Céline does offer these HUGE gift boxes that can fit the other bags. They are ginormous. Whenever I've purchased bags from the store around the holidays or for birthdays, my SA always includes the box.


----------



## chicceline

Sophia said:


> Depending on the boutique, Céline does offer these HUGE gift boxes that can fit the other bags. They are ginormous. Whenever I've purchased bags from the store around the holidays or for birthdays, my SA always includes the box.


Yep! The are gigantic. I have one Phantom shipped to me wrapped in a very, very big Celine box and one Box bag bought in the store that came in a box, plus one that didn't come with the box...
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sophia

chicceline said:


> Yep! The are gigantic. I have one Phantom shipped to me wrapped in a very, very big Celine box and one Box bag bought in the store that came in a box, plus one that didn't come with the box...
> Hope this helps.



Right?! They are massive! I had to recycle some of them because I had no more room in my apartment!


----------



## chicceline

Sophia said:


> Right?! They are massive! I had to recycle some of them because I had no more room in my apartment!


 My HB keeps telling me to throw them away, since they are taking up way too much space.  But to be honest he is right. They are huge!


----------



## tempurabits

How big are they? can i just ask for one in the boutique for my mini belt bag?


----------



## Sophia

tempurabits said:


> How big are they? can i just ask for one in the boutique for my mini belt bag?



Snapped these for you just now. It is the big one on the bottom right.


----------



## Kendie26

Sophia said:


> Snapped these for you just now. It is the big one on the bottom right.


OMG this is so awesome Sophia! Gosh I'd love to see all the goodies inside the boxes but I know what a hassle that would be so I'm not asking You are a fabulous true Celine fan through & through!


----------



## Sophia

Kendie26 said:


> OMG this is so awesome Sophia! Gosh I'd love to see all the goodies inside the boxes but I know what a hassle that would be so I'm not asking You are a fabulous true Celine fan through & through!



@Kendie26 I'm using some of the boxes for storage these days! I usually end up stuffing old letters and other memorabilia into the boxes! All the bags and shoes are in my actual closet! And thank you for your sweet words!


----------



## loves

I like my bags presented to me in a pretty sturdy box with all the trimmings without me even having to ask for one. I want a box even if I have no plans on keeping the box for long although I try to use them to store things instead of throwing it away. A bag that comes home with me in a pretty bag and a pretty box makes me happy. That's why it's called luxury shopping and that's why all my bag money goes to other brands.


----------



## chicceline

Sophia said:


> Snapped these for you just now. It is the big one on the bottom right.


This looks sooooo cool!


----------



## lesbelleschoses_

I got my belt bag in Paris (the store at Avanue Montaigne) in September 2016 and got a box as well as a dustbag. XX


----------



## dolosie

I am planning to get Celine Classic in new teen size.
Can anyone know any recent information, if those come with a box?


----------



## PurseCloset

Same here, I heard Celine doesn't give boxes for bags anymore is it true?


----------



## baglover715

I recently got two bags, one from Celine store which doesn’t come with a box, but the one from 24s does.


----------



## shazzy99

I purchased a vanity from the online store and came with a HUGE box. I ended up putting some bags in there and used it for storage. 
Also, purchased a mini Triomphe in store and that came with a box as well, thankfully a better size for the little bag.


----------



## desertchic

I’ve always received a box - when purchasing in-store and from the website (and both older and newer styles).


----------



## PurseCloset

If it's online purchase, it makes sense for the bags to come in boxes to protect them from damaging in transit and enroute delivery. How about purchasing the bags right out from the boutique? I wrote to Celine Paris csutomer service and they said they no longer issue boxes for certain bag models due to environmental reasons....


----------



## mar123

PurseCloset said:


> If it's online purchase, it makes sense for the bags to come in boxes to protect them from damaging in transit and enroute delivery. How about purchasing the bags right out from the boutique? I wrote to Celine Paris csutomer service and they said they no longer issue boxes for certain bag models due to environmental reasons....


I went to a store recently and they told me that some bags don't have boxes anymore. They said they only have old shoe boxes to give for bags.


----------

